# Aldi clothing



## Garz (25 Sep 2013)

I noticed in the upcoming 'special buys' they have a triathlon suit for £14.99. I am going to dabble into triathlons next year, has anyone purchased one of these and is it worth it?

Normally you get what you pay for with bibs for example so wouldn't want this to be a put in cupboard and never use if its uncomfortable.


----------



## fimm (25 Sep 2013)

I have a trisuit that I think my boyfriend got from Lidl or Aldi years ago. I find it fine, I think I did a middle distance tri in it... its had quite a bit of use from me and seems to be doing OK.


----------



## oldroadman (7 Oct 2013)

fimm said:


> I have a trisuit that I think my boyfriend got from Lidl or Aldi years ago. I find it fine, I think I did a middle distance tri in it... its had quite a bit of use from me and seems to be doing OK.


 Still got the boyfriend as well as the trisuit? And which has been best value?


----------



## fimm (7 Oct 2013)

Yes, both :-) The boyfriend has been better value ;-)


----------

